# what does a healthy cere look like? and help with telling age?



## momma2many (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok so like I said in my introduction - I am brand spanking new to the wonderful world of cockatiels (and loving every second of it!) so because of that and the fact that they were neglected in their last home  
Im not sure what is 'normal' for cockatiel behavior and health. When I brought them home I realized that they never - and I mean NEVER open their wings and fly in the cage. In the cage the other owners had them in there was no space to even stretch out their wings and they admitted they never let them out  
They also were in a dirty cage with cedar shaving bedding in the bottom that hadn't been cleaned for I don't even know how long, I have noticed now that there looks like there is some kind of dirt or crust in all three of the babies ceres and Im not sure if that is normal or not? I can't quite figure out how to insert my pictures into the post here, so if you have any instructions for that I will follow them so Im not just attaching thumbnails ;0) Also if there is any information that any of you could share just by looking at their photos I would love to know more about these sweeties!! So far we are calling our little girl Chloe, I think she may be a cinnamon, but Im not sure and Im not even sure what that means lol. And Our boys are Oscar and Elvis - Oscar is a little darker gray and bigger, Elvis is lighter and smaller. The owners said they were about 2-3 years old, but Im not sure if there is a way to tell that by sight? I gave them a spray bath yesterday which they tolerated, but Im wondering how often I should bathe them - Im fairly positive they have not been cleaned prior to living here so I have been wondering if it is better to spread the showers out? Thank you so much for any help you can share with me!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm glad they're with you now and you're taking the time to reseach to make sure they get taken care off. It looks like some are getting pecked too- some feathers missing by the face indicates they may have been bickering. That could be caused by the stress they were under, so you may not have a problem with it, but keep an eye on it. 
As far as their cere's, no they do not look healthy-what it looks like to me is that they were exposed to harsh fumes (teflon, perfumes, sprays, etc) They have very sensative repiratory systems and lots of things that are ok for us iritate theirs. I think once they get settled in the normal color should be restored (no more reddish noses).

I would go ahead and mist them, or offer them a bath, it'll help since they were in a dirty enviroment.It's crazy that they were never let out too...mine would have a heartattack if I didn't let them roam around daily. I keep telling them they have it good! Anyways, I think you'll find this link on cockatiel behaviors very helpful  http://www.biseinen.com/shango/tielbodylanguage.html Any questions, just ask. Also, when you get a chance, check out this section. If they were never let out, I am MORE then sure they never had veggies, fruits or other fresh foods either.
http://talkcockatiels.com/forumdisplay.php?f=22


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm of no help on the cere question but I find that most things that are bad for birds to inhale are really not great for us to inhale either. It just takes longer for us to get the full effect of what we do. Cleaning products perfume teflon fumes are all bad for us too. I am so glad I decided to get birds because I was a heavy teflon cook and I hate that we were eating off of it all those years. I knew no better. There have been no long term studies done on the effects of ingesting and inhaling teflon on a regular basis. I prefer my cook ware to not be coated at all. I wear perfume from time to time but clean with all natural products. What is the point of a clean house if you can't be healthy in it  LOL Okay so back on track......


Your tiels are lovely. I hope you get the help that you need.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Coreyrox said:


> I'm of no help on the cere question but I find that most things that are bad for birds to inhale are really not great for us to inhale either. It just takes longer for us to get the full effect of what we do. Cleaning products perfume teflon fumes are all bad for us too. I am so glad I decided to get birds because I was a heavy teflon cook and I hate that we were eating off of it all those years. I knew no better. There have been no long term studies done on the effects of ingesting and inhaling teflon on a regular basis. I prefer my cook ware to not be coated at all. I wear perfume from time to time but clean with all natural products. What is the point of a clean house if you can't be healthy in it  LOL Okay so back on track......
> 
> 
> Your tiels are lovely. I hope you get the help that you need.


I agree with you. We have stainless steel (got my mom to convert..more like she didn't have a choice-I bought all new stuff for her..) As far as cleaning, we use stuff in the bathroom but the rest is mostly done with vinegar, hot water, good old soap and rubbing alchool at times.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Their ceres do look a bit red and dry, I would keep an eye on them. Iam sure they will improve in your care


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

Aly said:


> I agree with you. We have stainless steel (got my mom to convert..more like she didn't have a choice-I bought all new stuff for her..) As far as cleaning, we use stuff in the bathroom but the rest is mostly done with vinegar, hot water, good old soap and rubbing alchool at times.



That's awesome! Yeah, I had no idea teflon was bad for people until I looked into birds. The stuff is really awful! It hurt my wallet a bit to go out and buy new stuff but it had to be done. We use bleach in the toilet and one everything else I pretty much use baking soda vinegar and salt. Gets everything done


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Try putting a little apple cidar vinegar in their water, it really helps their digestive system and fights off bad bacteria (if their ceres are irritated, I imagine it might invite some bad bacteria there). It just needs a drop, it shouldn't give off the smell of vinegar. 

Harley had the same problem at one point, and I discovered it was actually the air conditioner that was the problem - the filters needed cleaning. Even though he wasn't near it, it was enough to irritate him. I haven't had a problem with any of my birds since I began cleaning it regularly.


----------

